# L184 Bug Report: Manual record of live event wont turn off!



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

I have now recorded several shows that were currently in the middle of the program, choosing to record to the end of the event, and it doesn't stop at the end of the program...in fact, it keeps recording. The stop button won't even stop the recording...the only way to turn off the recording is to go into the DVR menu and start the watching the program from the start and then hit the stop button.

My wife started recording Clean Sweep on TLC the other night and 3 hours later, I noticed it was still recording. Went into the DVR menu and it showed the 4 different shows it had recorded...

This definitely was not happening before and is quite the pain, as you have to manually turn it off when the show is over...and very awkwardly at that. Is this happening to anyone else? I didn't see a thread on this...if there is one out there, I'm sorry...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I saw this when I manually kicked Sopranos Sunday night (after the failed timer). I thought maybe it was user error, but I'm pretty sure it was supposed to stop on it's own.

This is very dangerous. If it keeps going I assume it'll start wiping saved events.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It happend to me Sunday with the NASCAR race on F/X. I chose the option to extend 1 hour after the scheduled end (until 5:30) and when I got home at 10:00 it was still going.
-Chris


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

This has happened to me also. IIRC, the only way to stop it was to start recording another channel, then go back to the recording that couldn't be stopped, and then stop it via the DVR menu, then go and stop the newest recording, and then erase both of them. Not a very mature system for a device that's been out for 6 months.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Aaak...this used to work just fine. I haven't tested it in awhile. I'll try to try this out tonight and see if I see this behavior on the software version I'm currently on...


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Just for the record, I had this problem several times over the weekend. Would not stop recording a sat channel that I started manually and selected the option to record to end of event. The only way to stop was to view the program and stop from there. Could not simply go to channel and stop.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For what it's worth, the three times I used the Record to End of Event option last night, it worked just fine all three times.

How long has it been since you guys pulled the power cord to reboot? Not the smartcard, not the powerbutton - pull the power cord, leave unplugged for a couple of minutes, and then plug back in.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

I at first tried a power down, but didn't wait more than 10 to 15 seconds and it didn't work, so I tried again, waiting at least 2 minutes and that did seem to cure the problem...thanks Mark...lesson learned....if after any updates things aren't working right...kill the power...


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> For what it's worth, the three times I used the Record to End of Event option last night, it worked just fine all three times.
> 
> How long has it been since you guys pulled the power cord to reboot? Not the smartcard, not the powerbutton - pull the power cord, leave unplugged for a couple of minutes, and then plug back in.


Same problem happened with me recording Fox News on Friday. I could not stop manual events. In fact, the only way I finally got it to stop was a smart card removal.

From your question, should I infer that scheduled power cord pulls are necessary for better behavior? Ah well, it's only been flaky for 6 months--I shouldn't complain


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

Try the PVR STOP on the remote. Worked for me.

JC


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I just got hit on this one for the second time, the first with L184 though. Started a manual recording on TNTHD, selecting to record to the end of event. This morning I noticed the 921 still had the red record light on, it was still recording and eating all my previous recordings! I had to do a reboot to get it to stop, the PVR stop would not work, nor would anything else I tried. I has done a power cord reboot probably a week or so ago. 

I do have a nice 12 hour plus recording of TNTHD I can watch now but I no longer have the programs it over wrote when it needed the additional hard disk space to continue recording the stuck program. If this ever happens again, I will have to consider protecting my recording, what a hassle. :nono2:


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

In my case, PVR Stop on the remote worked to kill the recording that should have stopped hours earlier. I had, however, power rebooted a couple of hours before I started the recording.

Update: Last night I had to press the stop button about 5 times before it would finally stop recording
Stuart


----------



## ccaton (Feb 11, 2004)

Did a timer for Nascar Race on Sunday. Set it to go 1 hour past the schedule time. Came home an hour after it started, hit start over and a message came up that the program was not recorded. Started manual record. about an hour later went to view and it had no minutes recorded and got the same error message. Started manual record again and then tried to rewind, nothing worked, pause, rewind, stop. turned the power off and back on, still recording. Had to do power cord pull to get it to stop. Thank god for my 508 or I would have missed the whole race.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What's coming in L185 will fix this problem temporarily until the complete fix can be tested.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

So L185 is an Emergency release? Is this the first planet, or just an asteroid?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It's the usual, "We have 20 things fixed in the beta release, and you haven't had a new major release in a month, but here's a fix that fixes one bug. Enjoy!". Basically the same as with the Sirius channels. They had fixes, but the fixes hadn't been merged or fully regression tested, and they didn't want to risk breaking something, so we only got the Sirius fix.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Slordak said:


> It's the usual, "We have 20 things fixed in the beta release, and you haven't had a new major release in a month, but here's a fix that fixes one bug. Enjoy!". Basically the same as with the Sirius channels. They had fixes, but the fixes hadn't been merged or fully regression tested, and they didn't want to risk breaking something, so we only got the Sirius fix.


This is very true! When are we going to get a meaningful true fix that solves issues we've been talking about for weeks on end?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Apparently I'm psychic when it comes to these things.

You should hear the language my girlfriend uses to describe the 921. It's... extremely graphic. And she's an elementary school teacher.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

borfhead said:


> I have now recorded several shows that were currently in the middle of the program, choosing to record to the end of the event, and it doesn't stop at the end of the program...in fact, it keeps recording. The stop button won't even stop the recording...the only way to turn off the recording is to go into the DVR menu and start the watching the program from the start and then hit the stop button.
> 
> My wife started recording Clean Sweep on TLC the other night and 3 hours later, I noticed it was still recording. Went into the DVR menu and it showed the 4 different shows it had recorded...
> 
> This definitely was not happening before and is quite the pain, as you have to manually turn it off when the show is over...and very awkwardly at that. Is this happening to anyone else? I didn't see a thread on this...if there is one out there, I'm sorry...


Had the same problem last night for the first time.


----------



## slapshot (Mar 18, 2004)

borfhead said:


> I have now recorded several shows that were currently in the middle of the program, choosing to record to the end of the event, and it doesn't stop at the end of the program...in fact, it keeps recording. The stop button won't even stop the recording...the only way to turn off the recording is to go into the DVR menu and start the watching the program from the start and then hit the stop button.
> 
> I'm currently having the same problem with L186..... Any new solutions?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

slapshot said:


> borfhead said:
> 
> 
> > I have now recorded several shows that were currently in the middle of the program, choosing to record to the end of the event, and it doesn't stop at the end of the program...in fact, it keeps recording. The stop button won't even stop the recording...the only way to turn off the recording is to go into the DVR menu and start the watching the program from the start and then hit the stop button.
> ...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

You MUST report this to Dish ADV tech support. I called yesterday and was aghast at the lack of bugs being reported, most likely because people here have the idea that they read these forums and do something about the complaints. They may read the forums but the complaint is not registered so call it in! I repeat, Call it in. Every day my 921 exhibits bugs, I plan to call the list of bug observations in each day!


----------

